# Predators



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone interested in this film??

I'm sure some people have lost hope a little with the Predator franchise what with the AVP movies taking somewhat of a comic book turn compared to the original Arnie movie.

Just reading up on some of the info about the new 'Predators' movie though and I think it could win back some fans of the original movie. 

Directed by Robert Rodriguez and apparently is intended to follow on from the Predator I and II movies not the AVP ones. The inspiration has come from the original movie, not the later ones or the comic books. 

Plus its the first time since the Arnie movie that has the original version of the Predator. 

I'm a big fan of all of the movies but I'm really looking forward to this. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Look lets be real, this film WILL be better than predator2 and avp, but WILL NOT be anywhere close to the quality of the first film. It may show its age a little but it is a genuinely great film. That said i will go and watch the new one


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The first film is a classic I will admit.

The thing is the whole Predator franchise is based on comic books, which is what the other films are based on. Hence why I enjoy them.

I guess the trick with the first film was that it was almost a horror rather than a usual sci-fi movie, unlike the rest of the films they released.

Like I say, I think this will win back more fans from the first movie than the latest ones or even Predator 2 (which I acually enjoyed). Sadly Predator 2 never followed the books as it would have gone so much better with the original if it had.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Very true Alex.. The original was fantastic and Pred 2 was good fun. I'll go and watch it ut I'm not expecting to be blown away though.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Fan of the first one so I'll go watch it


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

eddie bullit said:


> I'm not expecting to be blown away though.


I think that's the best way to go with these films really.

Sequels and re-makes will never have that same impact as the original. Better film or not, to the person watching it's always the original that has certain something about it.

I preferred Aliens to Alien yet most people who saw the first one prefer the original.

Don't go in expecting a film to wow you, just go and enjoy it and if it's amazing great, if it's average then not the end of the world haha. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I do have a similar problem when they convert comic to film, they can follow them closely so it really p1sses me off when they dont. Classics dont need to be tampered with imo, just do them justice:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

They do always do that don't they. Adapt a comic to a film and then change it anyway!! 

The only film where I thought the changes were justified was the Transformers movies, purely because if they'd made the characters look like the cartoon versions, it would have looked pants. It was still cheesy but in a cool way.

As for the Predator stories, the book 'Prey' was actually really close to the first AVP movie. With the woman working on the Predators side and being marked at the end. Some people thought it was stupid but the idea was to show that they had some intelligence and reason rather than just killing everything in sight! 

The Predator book 'Concrete Jungle' was the book the second movie was based. The main character was Dutch's brother, rather than some random copper and some other details that they missed out.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Predator is on film 4 plus 1 now


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Im watching that also, just seen the long trailer for 'predators' during the add break, looks really good to be fair, and seems to mirror the style of the first film, reckon it could be a good one.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If it bleeds, we can kill it! Love that line


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Nah, the arnie cheesy ones are best - throws machete in a guy 'stick around'
kicks the door down 'knock knock'
Also love blanes ' I aint got time to bleed'


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

"there can be only one" goes the line in highlander,and thats certainly true of the predator series,i think pred 2 was actually quite good in retrospect as it had a huge film to live upto (which it was never going to) unfortunately the AVP series has done more damage to the whole predator series than i would ever have thought.absolutely shocking films,everyone of them,and i hold out little hope for the new one.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I think the biggest problem the sequels had was no where to build up suspense.

In the first one we see a bit of hand, the light bending camo, cleaning the skull. but it's not until it lands in the water that we first see it.

And slightly off topic but has anyone got Predator on Blu-ray? I swear the've edited out the skull cleaning bit??


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> I think the biggest problem the sequels had was no where to build up suspense.
> 
> In the first one we see a bit of hand, the light bending camo, cleaning the skull. but it's not until it lands in the water that we first see it.
> 
> And slightly off topic but has anyone got Predator on Blu-ray? I swear the've edited out the skull cleaning bit??


I think your right, its the same reason why Jaws was so good, Speilberg kept everyone guessing for around 45mins before we saw the shark, and I think thats what made predator too.

I havent got it on blu ray, main reason is that ive heard they made a right dogs **** of the transfer, so it wasnt worth getting on blu, the same with Robocop too.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

HornetSting said:


> I think your right, its the same reason why Jaws was so good, Speilberg kept everyone guessing for around 45mins before we saw the shark, and I think thats what made predator too.
> 
> I havent got it on blu ray, main reason is that ive heard they made a right dogs **** of the transfer, so it wasnt worth getting on blu, the same with Robocop too.


spelberg said it wasn't the way he planned it but the shark was so unreliable that he could only shoot it occasionally.if he had it his way the shark would have been in it alot more and probably have ruined his film.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

HornetSting said:


> Nah, the arnie cheesy ones are best - throws machete in a guy 'stick around'
> kicks the door down 'knock knock'
> Also love blanes ' I aint got time to bleed'


:lol: Was watching the original again the other day, excellent film.

Am tempted to see the new one, but like a lot of films, the original is usually the best.

Chris.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

They've even got Arnie to do a review :


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm hoping to go see this tomorrow night so will let you know.

I must be one of the few people who liked the AVP films as well. I'm a huge AVP comic fan and the films lived up to the comics so I liked them. 

The first movie was not a comic book film but a real sci-fi horror movie. Also it was the original so by default people will always favour it understandably.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, let us know mate, will be interested in this. I think its going to be a good one to be honest.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I might go and watch it tonight, will let you know what I think...


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I want to see this although as said seqauls will always be in the shadow of the first Predator film which was awesome


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

From what I can gather from seeing the trailer. It seems that people are dropped off on this planet, bit like 'running man' and they are pretty much there for the entertainment of the predators, and they get hunted. Bit like the ice t film 'surviving the game' another very good film.

FFS, please someone go and see it so we can find out if its any good.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm gonna book some tickets for it shortly haha.


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

A friend of mine works at a cinema and watched it friday i think. He said it's a really good film well worth going to see.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Watched it Thursday..pretty good to be honest..just wish it was longer.
Good action scenes when it kicked off!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

eddie bullit said:


> Watched it Thursday..pretty good to be honest..just wish it was longer.
> Good action scenes when it kicked off!


At last, someone has seen it. I am tempted to go and see it. Was it busy when you went?


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

As a film, it was ok... As a sequel to Predator, one of the best movies of all time in my opinion, terrible. 

I was really hoping for more


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I really enjoyed it, just got back from watching it.

Was a direct sequel to the original Predator movie and was quite a homage to it. Similar music, look and some neat touches. I'd certainly say it would win back fans of the original who lost faith with the sequels. 

This film seems to slot in after Predator and possibly before Predator II as that was set in 1997. There is couple of comments that reference the original movie, but also a comment that can be heard in the first AVP movie which stood out to me.

You could effectively watch Predator, Predators, Predator II, AVP 1 & 2 then the Alien movies and they'd all slot in together.

Although, like the original in many ways this is taken a little more sci-fi so somewhat more comic book but still dark and tense as well with a couple of interesting little twists. 

If you liked the original then watch this as although it'll never be that classic, it certainly is a very good movie.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I really liked this and thought it was a worthy sequel, as said lots of homage to the original.
Which I thought wasn't a bad thing.

I've read alot of people that seem to be dissapointed with this, going on about plot, acting etc, as if the original was a Shakespeare play performed by the Royal Shakespear company :lol: and not filled with cheesey one liners.

And it seems they've left it open to another sequel.

I'd have hoped Danny Trejo would have lasted longer though.

One thing I do wonder though is how many people on MW2 will be using the AA12 shottie now :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Alex L said:


> I'd have hoped Danny Trejo would have lasted longer though.


Thought much the same actually mate, also Laurence Fishburn wasn't as significant as I expected but didn't make any less of a film for it.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex_225 said:


> Thought much the same actually mate, also Laurence Fishburn wasn't as significant as I expected but didn't make any less of a film for it.


Yeah, I think the character was there just to explain a bit about the history of the planet/predators.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah that's pretty much it mate. Turned up, turned out he'd been there a while and explained what he'd observed. 

Have to say the special effects were as good as you'd expect from any modern film but the cloaking effects were brilliant. Also, the same guy who played Jason from the new Friday 13th movie was one of the Predators, he's about 6'5" but apparently the original Predator actor was over 7ft!! 

Also the scene with the Yakuza chap was superb!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I liked it and thought that using the old music and same sort of jungle environment was a good thing, the Yakuza dude was mustard and I realy want the gatling gun that the Spetsnaz guy had, awesome. All in all I thought it was a good film.

The original predater was played by a chap called Kevin Peter Hall and he's 7ft 2.5 inches


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like it must be a one to watch for me.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Alex (I think it was you that liked it) AVP 9pm E4 tonight


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Im not getting excited about this just in case, if it is an epic than all the more bonus really 
Big fan of Aliens and I really dont think it can be beaten..ever.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

BDazzler said:


> Hey Alex (I think it was you that liked it) AVP 9pm E4 tonight


Not for me, we don't get that channel


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think that was for this Alex instead! haha.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex_225 said:


> I think that was for this Alex instead! haha.


Oh ood, I'd never admit in public I thought AvP was OK :lol: :lol:


----------

